# Skyline rb25det Starter



## 240skybrid (Jul 24, 2005)

I have an RB25 in my 1990 240sx and need a new starter, can anyone help me on locating one? It doesn't matter if it is used or new. Thanks


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

There's one on ebay


----------

